# Problem with Samsung DLP Model HLR5067



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been having trouble with my Samsung DLP model HLR5067. First I had the dreaded black bar down the left hand side of the screen. Ordered and installed the light tunnel and it fixed the issue. Then my husband hooked up an HDMI cable to the TV and our PS3 before reading the manual. This fried the bulb. We replaced the bulb and all was well for a while. Most recently the T.V. is on for 10-20 minutes and then the screen goes into this pixel mess of horizontal lines and the only way to get the picture back is to smack the top of the T.V and the picture comes back for 1-2 minutes and then it messes up again. I have not been able to find anyone with this same problem. I don't believe it is the color wheel because I don't have the tell tale loud noise, but I could be wrong. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Lora.

I'm moving your thread to our Displays Forum. Hopefully someone will have a solution for you.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

